# Anyone have any good mothers day ideas involving animals?



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

The question was kind of confusing but I thought getting a big print of a pretty picture of kitty, and putting it in a frame. My mom worships her Miss Kitty, and since she doesn't have long with us, I thought it may be a good idea. 

Any more suggestions? I may need something more! 

Here are two pics I really like that I may use.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/heffanator/Animals/Pictures101.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/heffanator/Animals/Pictures059.jpg


----------



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

great gift idea, If you want some other ideas involving your fave photo, most photo centres can do fotos on mugs, mouse pads etc.I am one of those mum's who loves having my first cuppa of the day in my golden retriever mug!


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi, do you have a lot of pictures of Miss Kitty, if so you could make a life story book about her, starting with the earliest picture you have and adding little thoughts and stories along the way and adding her pictures at her different stages in her life??


----------



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

just thought I'd say _*happy mothers day*_ to all the mums out there...


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

aww! thanks! I don't have human children but I have 3 furbabies!! =)


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

We have our mothers day in March. My children made me the most disgusting cup of tea you could ever imagine and brought it up to my bed! I had to sit and drink it because they were looking at me in anticipation! I told them it was the best tea I had ever tasted


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

oh gosh coopersmum that would totally suck. Oh well, you made them feel good, they really tried to make you happy, so I'd probably do the same thing too.


----------

